# Warum eigentlich CHOST="***-pc-linux-gnu" ???

## slick

Ich weis, ist ne blöde Frage, aber warum muss der Name genau so sein? Warum kann da nicht "pc-ützbrösel-lala"  :Wink:  stehen? Die eigentliche Architektur (i586,i686) legt sich doch automatisch durch die Compiler-Optionen mcpu bzw. march fest!!??

mfg

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Ich würde das damit erklären, das es GNU Tools nicht nur für Linux, sondern auch für andere Plattformen wie *BSD, diverse andere UNIX Derivate und natürlich Hurd gibt.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Sas

..ausserdem kannst du ja auch beispielsweise auf nem athlon code mit -march=pentium3 für ne andere maschine übersetzen...

----------

## ian!

Das deshalb, da damit die Zielarchitektur bestimmt wird. Der Compiler will quasi wissen, für wen er die ganze Arbeit eigentlich macht.  :Wink: 

Siehe hierzu: Host/Target specific installation notes for GCC

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir damit helfen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

